# duckweed or other floating plants



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I am not sure if i am placing this post in the correct section, but if it's wrong, can the moderators please move it? 

I am an extra beginner and just bought a 2.5 gallon tank with a mini elite filter for a pair of african dwarf frogs that i have been raising in a huge jar. I was planning on adding some plants, but to start out easily i was thinking of trying duckweed or any floating plants that would be easy to maintain. 

I am not sure if duckweed can be grown in a tank with a filter--won't the filter suck the plants up? I am sorry if these are silly questions, but i really have no idea.  

If there are other suggestions for floating plants, i would love to hear them. 

Thanks!

Kristen ~


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a AFD in a 2.5 with a filter on back and use frogbit, which is like a water lily. I can send to you, because I just threw away a bunch of it..(I replied to your other thread about ADF).
http://www.gwapa.org/forum/uploads/pict0220_large_web_view_639.jpg
http://www.gwapa.org/forum/uploads/pict0315_large_web_view_303.jpg

The frogbit is a large plant that won't get up in the filter.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You could also try hornwort, Ceratophyllum demersum. Easy, fast growing floater and it won't get sucked in either.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I have Salvinia Minima (larger version of duckweed), Feel free to shoot me a PM I'll gladly send you some for the expense of shipping. I have PLENTY to spare


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

No, I think you should go with me, because frogbit is a very clean looking plant with very long roots for absorbing nutrients and growing infusoria!!!! : ))))


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi fredyk, your aquarium looks lovely! the duckweed looks so healthy and beautiful. May I ask what plant is it that is growing directly out of your filter? I really like the effect, looks like a waterfall. 

Bert--thanks for the suggestion, will look into hornwort. 

Muirner--duckweed or anything close to it sounds like a plant i can handle being an extra newbie. 

thanks for the all the offers, you all are very generous, and i will have to shoot you an email when i have a little more spare time (grad school is exhausting!). 

Kristen!


----------

